# I am Impressed



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got me a gal of the Evaporust from Harbor Freight. I put my Oneway Talon chuck that was rusted so bad it would not turn at all. I left it in overnight and man that thing is going to be OK!!! I can turn it real easy now and it fits on the lathe with no binding. If I could just find all the other jaws for it. I also put a drill chuck in with it and that thing is almost like new.







​
This what the chuck looked like new. It was completely covered in rust. I will take a picture od it when I get it out and clean it up.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad you was able to save it Bobby. Didn't know HF sold the Evaporust either.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Glad you was able to save it Bobby. Didn't know HF sold the Evaporust either.


Yep, I think they had 1 gal left after I left $19.99 a gal.:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Here are some pictures of the chucks. The first one is going into the mix tonight. I didn't get a before on the talon chuck but here it is before I finish it out. It took all the rust off. This thing wouldn't even budge and looked a lot like the other one.. Now it works as good as it did new.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow Bobby, that thing looked BAD. Glad it worked for you. I was in your neighborhood Sunday. We took a drive from Nederland to Galveston via Boliver. First time since the storm. I know it looks good now compared to before, but it was still eye opening to see the beach right close to the highway once we turned on hwy 87 and all of the buildings and homes gone. 

I heard that stuff worked good and this is proof. I think I will have to get me some of that stuff for myself.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

Is Blue Water Highway open now?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

rodwade said:


> Is Blue Water Highway open now?


Not sure why you asked here but to answer your question yes it is.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

You mean you fixed the lathe that was in your shop? That thing was trashed! How 'bout the rest of the stuff?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> You mean you fixed the lathe that was in your shop? That thing was trashed! How 'bout the rest of the stuff?


Not yet but I am working on it. This is the chuck that was on the big lathe. The chuck works as good as a new one now.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

That's amazing!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Not yet but I am working on it. This is the chuck that was on the big lathe. The chuck works as good as a new one now.


Bobby, a while back I put the PSI Turncrafter variable speed motor kit on my Jet 1014. That leaves me with the original Jet motor. If you have any use for it to get you turning again, your are certainly welcome to it sir......Jim


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pg542 said:


> Bobby, a while back I put the PSI Turncrafter variable speed motor kit on my Jet 1014. That leaves my with the original Jet motor. If you have any use for it to get you turning again, your are certainly welcome to it......Jim


Thanks a lot Jim. I will let you know. I am taking the motor off the mini jet this afternoon and tear it apart to see what damage is done and to see if it can be saved.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Thanks a lot Jim. I will let you know. I am taking the motor off the mini jet this afternoon and tear it apart to see what damage is done and to see if it can be saved.


,,,,just say the word and it's yours. I've been hanging on to it, just in case some one could use it......Jim


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bobby - got a question about this stuff. Do you have to soak stuff in it or can you brush it on a flat surface (top of table saw for example)? Will it remove the rust stains or just the rust? My table top had gotten some rust spots in spite of being waxed. I buffed it off but it left stains that don't seem to want to come out so I was wondering if this would do the trick?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Bobby - got a question about this stuff. Do you have to soak stuff in it or can you brush it on a flat surface (top of table saw for example)? Will it remove the rust stains or just the rust? My table top had gotten some rust spots in spite of being waxed. I buffed it off but it left stains that don't seem to want to come out so I was wondering if this would do the trick?


just the rust


----------

